# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly увеличивает максимальный размер «Обещанного платежа»

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты byfly! Сообщаем о том, что с 15 января 2013 года увеличивается максимальный размер суммы обещанного платежа с 10 до 35 тысяч белорусских рублей.
 	С помощью услуги Обещанный платеж можно пополнить свой лицевой счет за услуги byfly, ZALA, а также пакеты услуг, воспользовавшись сервисом Кабинет пользователя.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

